
What is the food insulin index and why tracking it matters? - gpalayer
https://nutrita.app/insulin-index/
======
raphaels7
you can do so much more for diabetics and the obese by telling them to little
foods high on the insulin index than you can by telling them to avoid "calorie
rich" foods that are "hyperpalatable"

the insulin index is a good estimate of how your metabolism will react to a
food, much more so than it being "calorie rich" (which calories?) or
"hyperpalatable" (to whom?)

